# R15-500: 0x1775 Issues/Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1343170#post1343170


----------



## zztrainv2 (Aug 26, 2007)

i am really not happy about this one, ff auto correct is now in 1 FF as well. It is really annoying


----------



## gdenton61 (Feb 11, 2006)

DANG THEM! 

Previously you could use PREV button to switch back and forth between live TV and a recorded program but not anymore! Why would they change that?

I also agree that the FF autocorrect in 1x sucks too.

I liked the previous version much better.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, my R15 started acting like a Tivo (I think - I've never owned one) and started recording shows that it though I might like. It started recording shows on NBC at 4pm. Dr. Phil, the 5pm news and the 5:30 news. I went through the ToDo list yesterday and they weren't in there. About 5:45 I tried to tune to an XM channel. The XM background came up, but with the news banner and no sound. I couldn't get any other channel until I canx the news recording & reset.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

gdenton61 said:


> DANG THEM!
> 
> Previously you could use PREV button to switch back and forth between live TV and a recorded program but not anymore! Why would they change that?
> 
> ...


You haven't seen the half of it. . . . 
Today at 3:24 AM, I got 0X1175 and my SL set up has gone nuts!!!!
Tonight, CSI showed R)) for the 8 and 9 o'clock program. Both were repeats and neither recorded and did not show in the to do list. The same was true with Smallville!!!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Bud33 said:


> You haven't seen the half of it. . . .
> Today at 3:24 AM, I got 0X1175 and my SL set up has gone nuts!!!!
> Tonight, CSI showed R)) for the 8 and 9 o'clock program. Both were repeats and neither recorded and did not show in the to do list. The same was true with Smallville!!!!!


You now have the bug that has infected the R15-300. With the most recent release of the software, any show that is the subject of a Series Link will have the R)) next to it in the guide for every episode. Thus, there is no way to tell if a show will record while viewing it in the guide. You *MUST* go to the ToDo list to verify that a show will be recorded.

Hopefully, this bug will be corrected in the next software release.

- Merg


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

gdenton61 said:


> DANG THEM!
> 
> Previously you could use PREV button to switch back and forth between live TV and a recorded program but not anymore! Why would they change that?
> 
> ...


I just received the X1175 update last week on my R15-500 and now I have the same problem. Instead of going back to the recorded program, it goes to the info channel. I suggest filing a complaint. 

Ian


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

Filed a "protest" during CE eval, but with less than ten total post in the R15 thread and one of the posts being a "rebuke" of my protest, it's no wonder this went national.

Just take note of the number of posts in this thread, the support (*consumer interest*) just doesn't seem to be there for the R15.

With the R15 being so close to what I would almost call "perfect" , if there were really such a thing, I don't understand why they don't work on the few bugs left.

In the spirit of the season I guess I'll just look at it as a Christmas present that needs to be returned.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

GTS said:


> Filed a "protest" during CE eval, but with less than ten total post in the R15 thread and one of the posts being a "rebuke" of my protest, it's no wonder this went national.
> 
> Just take note of the number of posts in this thread, the support (*consumer interest*) just doesn't seem to be there for the R15.
> 
> ...


 
So, you think the R15 is almost perfect, and yet it needs to be returned?


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

Keeping with the spirit of the season I'll kindly ask that you reread the post and follow the thread, I was talking about the national release of 1175 not the DVR itself. 

When I spoke of the units "perfection" I was referring to the current features not wish list items. The current function of the previous button was a deliberate change, why? 1x autocorrect, why?

D* please fix the bugs, annoyances that have been reported.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

GTS said:


> Keeping with the spirit of the season I'll kindly ask that you reread the post and follow the thread, I was talking about the national release of 1175 not the DVR itself.


I re-read your post twice before replying. I've re-read it again. I re-read every post in this thread. It still makes no sense until you explained it. I have to assume you're making a reference to some post in another thread?

In that same spirit of the season, I would kindly suggest that if you're referencing a post in another thread that you provide a link, or, if that's to much trouble, at least the title of the thread you expect us to be familiar with.

Happy holidays!


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok, obviously not speaking your language. Certainly my fault as it is my post. Here goes....

Were in the 0x*1175* Issues/Discussion thread.
All the posts in this thread concern the national release of *1175*.
The national release of *1175* went out shortly before Christmas.
The post immediately preceding mine stated concerns about this release (1175) and ended with the tongue in cheek remark "*I suggest filing a complaint.*".
I then replied to this tongue in cheek comment that I, actually, had pointed out (filed a protest...tongue in cheek again) the same "issues" during the CE evaluation of this firmware version.
I proceeded to point out that, IMO, this had gone national due to the seeming lack of interest (by us, not D*) with the issues in this release(1175).
By making the statement "*In the spirit of the season I guess I'll just look at it as a Christmas present that needs to be returned.*" I was merely intending to:
1) Reference Firmware release 0x1175
2) Give D* credit for their effort (...thought that counts and all).
3) Make a tongue in cheek remark about rolling back to 1169 (the prior national release).

To reinforce my point about the lack of interest in the R15 development (by us not D*), just count the number of posts in this thread. Even counting yours and mine, you'd have to admit it's pretty dismal.

Now, if you aren't just pulling my leg, I hope this makes my post a little clearer. If not, oh well I tried.

Happy new year!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

GTS -- I don't think there is so much a lack of customer interest in R15 enhancements as much as a quiet resignation that significant enhancements won't happen.

Compare the feature enhancements DirecTV has provided on the R20/21 in the past 6 months to the handful of enhancements we've seen on the R15 in the past 18 months. Other than 30-second slip, skip to tick, FF autocorrect, and some GUI changes, about all we've seen from R15 development is bug fixes (and sometimes introduction of new bugs).


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

Upstream -- you're absolutely wright. I just think (hope) that if more people would voice their concerns, ala the HR-20 threads, maybe more would be done, ala the HR-20. It's not like there's far to go to get the R-15 bug free.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

GTS said:


> Upstream -- you're absolutely wright. I just think (hope) that if more people would voice their concerns, ala the HR-20 threads, maybe more would be done, ala the HR-20. It's not like there's far to go to get the R-15 bug free.


I agree. I have filed two complaints about these new bugs. I found it's often better to contact the second tear tech support at D in order to have any chance at getting these problems quickly resolved. These sticky threads also help, (It would also help if Earl fixed the typo  ) but as paying customers we need many numbers to make those calls. _*Things stay the same, unless we complain.* _ 

Ian


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

mailiang said:


> I agree. I have filed two complaints about these new bugs. I found it's often better to contact the second tear tech support at D in order to have any chance at getting these problems quickly resolved. These sticky threads also help, (It would also help if Earl fixed the typo  ) but as paying customers we need many numbers to make those calls. _*Things stay the same, unless we complain.* _
> 
> Ian


Ian -

I agree; we need to get these sort of issues resolved quickly.

Having said that - I'm going to propose that we keep a "Bug List" for the R15. Things that we know, that are buggy behavior, and that we want to fix.

I just posted a [thread=114405]new thread[/thread] to gather bug descriptions. I figure, if we keep it all in one place, it'll be a lot easier to track.

Thanks!

--Dennis


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

earl do ya know if these problems will be fixed?


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

Just had a spontaneous reboot. Was watching playback of a program while still recording said program. With about 10 minutes remaining the screen went black and the unit stopped responding to the remote. This lasted about two minutes and then the unit rebooted.


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Well, my R15 started acting like a Tivo (I think - I've never owned one) and started recording shows that it though I might like. It started recording shows on NBC at 4pm. Dr. Phil, the 5pm news and the 5:30 news. I went through the ToDo list yesterday and they weren't in there. About 5:45 I tried to tune to an XM channel. The XM background came up, but with the news banner and no sound. I couldn't get any other channel until I canx the news recording & reset.


Yea, mine was recording the news this morning without me asking it too. I went and cancelled the recording.

It would be nice if D* would let us decide if we want a new download of software or if we are happy with the way it's working now before they just download it and then "screw up" a machine that was working good for me.

Ron


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

GTS said:


> Just had a spontaneous reboot. Was watching playback of a program while still recording said program. With about 10 minutes remaining the screen went black and the unit stopped responding to the remote. This lasted about two minutes and then the unit rebooted.


My 500 is doing this very same thing.

Ron


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds like they are trying to cripple the R15 on purpose so everyone will switch to the HR-20.

If I had a choice I would go back to software version before they introduced the White GUI and the FF Autocorrect. Personally the system worked better before either was introduced.

My 2 year agreement with Directv is up in February. I can let them know how I feel then!


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

ronw41 said:


> My 500 is doing this very same thing.
> 
> Ron


My HD Tivo has had 3 reboots today so I think this is a system wide issue, not just R15 affected.


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

ncguy68 said:


> Sounds like they are trying to cripple the R15 on purpose so everyone will switch to the HR-20.
> 
> If I had a choice I would go back to software version before they introduced the White GUI and the FF Autocorrect. Personally the system worked better before either was introduced.
> 
> My 2 year agreement with Directv is up in February. I can let them know how I feel then!


If I had a choice I would go back to the previous sofware as well. It wouldn't surprise me if this is a way to force folks to upgrade. Interesting concept. Rather than fix a problem just force people to abandon what they already have and buy something else.

My 2 year "indenturement" has been fullfilled for quite some time now. Things are getting so bad I have been considering looking into "that other satelite company". They seem to be offering some very good incentives for "new" customers. D* doesn't seem to care about there long time customers except to get deeper into their pockets until they reach the tops of the customer's feet so they can snatch your shoes too.

Ron


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

ncguy68 said:


> Sounds like they are trying to cripple the R15 on purpose so everyone will switch to the HR-20.
> 
> If I had a choice I would go back to software version before they introduced the White GUI and the FF Autocorrect. Personally the system worked better before either was introduced.
> 
> My 2 year agreement with Directv is up in February. I can let them know how I feel then!


mine too


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

Call tier two tech support and complain, complain, and complain some more!


Ian


----------

